# EMT-B class



## Explorer626 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm taking the emt-b class soon, and I'd like to know what to expect.

Is it hard?
Do you get to go on calls to observe while you're in the class? or do you work in the ER?
Is there a lot of hands-on, fun activities, or is it mainly book work?

Thanks.


----------



## Sapphyre (Nov 13, 2008)

Most of your questions are dependent on what state you're in, and possibly, where you're taking your class.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Nov 13, 2008)

Explorer626 said:


> I'm taking the emt-b class soon, and I'd like to know what to expect.
> 
> Is it hard?
> Do you get to go on calls to observe while you're in the class? or do you work in the ER?
> ...



Is it hard? That's subjective...What's hard to one person may be a piece of cake to another.  As for hands on, most classes that prep you for National Registry will have hands-on with either a dummy or someone pretending to be a patient to practice skills on.  Other than that, a good amount of bookwork. There is usually ER and ambulance clinicals (You *work*, unlicensed, with someone in the ER or ambulance practicing your skills without pay)

Also, Sapphyre has it right....The variations depend on where you are at.

Some areas/classes just use the *BARE* minimum as far as bookwork and clinicals go.  My EMT-B class was located in Arkansas.  Outside of the classwork, we had to get a MIN of 24 hours ER and 24 hours of Ambulance clinicals although the program doubled that and made it 48 each.  Within those 48 hours, we had to have a minimum contacts (Peds, Geriatric, Cardiac, Trauma, etc...) so if we didn't have all the minimum contacts we had to put in more hours until we got them.

The medic program I am in is sort of similar.  Outside of the lecture/bookwork and lab (airway, IV's, etc..) We have roughly 700 hours of clinical time we have to do spread out between Lab, RT, ER, ICU, Ambulance, etc... and within those hours we have to have so many contacts *AND* skill sign-offs we have to get.  If we get our hours but didn't get all the contacts, then we have to put in more hours until we get them.

Let us know what state your in and we will point you in the right direction to find out what the MINIMUM is.  Remember that a school/program may add to that minimum for their requirements though.


----------



## Code 3 (Nov 13, 2008)

Explorer626 said:


> I'm taking the emt-b class soon, and I'd like to know what to expect.
> 
> Is it hard?
> Do you get to go on calls to observe while you're in the class? or do you work in the ER?
> ...



No, it's not hard. Pay attention in class and make sure you take every opportunity in labs to become "hands-on" with the equipment and other classmates. Study after class and use supplemental resources such as study guide booklets or www.emtb.com to help you along the way.

My program required (1) 12-hour shift on an ambulance and (1) 12-hour shift in the Emergency Room. During these clinicals, you had to do a certain number of patient assessments and get your paperwork signed off by a staff member.

Best of luck :beerchug:


----------



## Explorer626 (Nov 13, 2008)

> Let us know what state your in and we will point you in the right direction to find out what the MINIMUM is.  Remember that a school/program may add to that minimum for their requirements though.



I live in CT


----------



## stephenrb81 (Nov 13, 2008)

Explorer626 said:


> I live in CT



Looked at their homepage: http://www.ct.gov/dph/cwp/view.asp?a=3127&q=387364&dphNav_GID=1827&dphPNavCtr=|#46950

Appears that they use National Registry for certification (www.nremt.org).  Have you chosen the school yet?  The school's webpage or course catalog will list the hours for clinicals and such.  I'm in Missouri so I can't be of much help, but I'm sure we have some CT members here that can help you prepare for what to expect in clinical time


----------



## emt83 (Nov 24, 2008)

Let me give you some advice real quick. Make sure you pick a great school and don't settle for a school just because it is cheaper. I went to college at a junior college because it was more convenient, and they had a pass rate of probably 50%, and then I found out that another junior college up the road had a 100% pass rate. Yes, most schools have you set up 24hrs. in the ER, and 24hrs. on an ambulance. Expect the unexpected in these observations, and if you have down time in the ER ask to practice some of your skills as well as on the ambulance. Most EMT's are glad to help you study or practice your skills, also ask questions use there knowledge to enhance your own. Hope this gives you a little bit to look forward too!! EMS is a great profession!!


----------



## jerellem (Nov 24, 2008)

Hard? Depends on you and your teacher. On the first day my teacher said she was going to make sure all of us passed and she's sooo nice and helpful. She gave us all her personal and work phone number and told us anytime we need to talk about anything, she's god sent lol. Plus everyone in the class is cool, all we do is laugh and joke and learn and that keeps it fun so hard? No. Fun? Yes. And, we're supposed to ride in an ambulance sometime in december. I love it, I hope you do too.


----------



## TechWho (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello there!

Long-time lurker, saw your post and decided to finally register.

I'm in CT as well, and currently taking an EMT-B class through CCSU.

In my experience, the difficulty of the class depends entirely on how much work you put in. The people who really put in the hours reading the book and taking/reviewing notes pull ahead of the ones who just show up, and it's reflected both in the grades and assessments as well as the hands-on, practical parts of the class.

For me, it's about 3:1 Lecture:Hands-on, because we don't have enough time to cover all the practical aspects in class. We're expected to be keeping up on our skills outside of class - it's rare that we get to practice any one new skill more than once or twice during classtime.

As for calls/ER work, we're required to do a total of at least 10 hours of a.) ambulance ride-alongs, b.) ED work, or c.) some combination of the two. I've heard of a lot of programs requiring more, but in this particular class they're mostly working towards getting the students to pass the NREMT.

There are definitely fun activities (Extrication Lab was a party) but if you want to both do well on the NREMT and be a good EMT when you're out in the field, it's going to be a lot of work, most of which you have to take upon yourself to do.


----------



## BOHICA6 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Uggh*

Start learning anatomy and medical terminology

And choose your teacher carefully!


----------

